# Therm with just the poking probe



## gortiz (Mar 26, 2006)

I can only find therms at my local stores that have the probe for sticking into meat.  If i were to hang this probe through one the damper vents located on the hood my smoker, would I get an accurate read?  Whould this even work!  Any help appreciated, doing three BB racks today!

thanks!  :D


----------



## roksmith (Mar 28, 2006)

I wouldn't do that...from what I read, most thermometers designed for checking meat temps don't last long measuring smoke temp..Not sure why..just what I've read.
As far as I know, the Maverick ET-73 is the only one with a probe designed to take smoker temps...I don't have one as of yet, but I'm going from what I've read online.


----------



## markeli (Mar 29, 2006)

I use my pyrex digital probe to monitor the cooking temp at the rack in my smoker all the time it works quite well but it will shorten the life of the probe but I don't know by how much.


----------



## scott in kc (Mar 29, 2006)

I have 4 digital therms (all AccuTemps, $5 at BigLots) that I've had for two years now. The only problem I've had with them is the leads on the probes getting smashed by heavy or tight fitting cooker doors. I had to buy 2 replacement probes last fall, the ones I pitched would still give accurate readings if you fiddled with the bruised section of the wire, the probes themselves were fine after many hours of monitoring pit temps.


----------



## markeli (Mar 29, 2006)

my smoker has a foam rubber seal on the door so it does not pinch the probe leads


----------



## bob-bqn (Mar 30, 2006)

Scott, I bought a couple of those same thermometers from Big Lots:








One of my leads acts up occasionally and if I move the wire slightly where it connects to the probe it works fine afterwards. A minor issue when compared to the price. :) 

markeli my smokers have a high-temperature silicone seal around the door which may be similar to yours. I still prefer to run the probe leads through the exhaust vent to keep them out of my way.


----------



## markeli (Mar 30, 2006)

I will try that next time I smoke


----------

